# Hedgehogs are spiky toddlers.



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion that hedgehogs are just spiky toddlers: 

- They poop while they play. 
- They poop on the people they love.
- They are extremely picky. 
- Most of the time, they seem to prefer wearing their food to eating it. 
- They have major temper tantrums for no reason. 
- They can fall asleep anywhere. 
- They hate baths.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I completely agree. - http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/18-fun-stuff/10379-hedgies-they-prepare-you-parenthood.html :lol: Lily also created a mess in her cage with mango baby food once. It was all over the liner & dried, so I had no hope of getting it off without sending the liner through the wash. I don't think she even ATE any, she just smeared it everywhere. :roll:


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Agree. 

In some cases toddlers are easier because sometimes you can talk to them--sometimes!
Can't say if having a hedgie prepares you for parenthood, since I had my son 35 years ago.
Parenthood does make having a hedgie easier, you are used to the responsibility and the cost! :lol:


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol i was just saying this the other about mango my gfs sun conure. he can be quite the hand full. Bell is a whole new ball game lol. Enough kids for me lol:lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh lord, parrots are DEFINITELY like having a toddler...a toddler that lives for 30-80 years! And yet, I still want to provide a home to one. :lol: My boyfriend thinks I'm insane. I tell him it's clearly why he loves me.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> Oh lord, parrots are DEFINITELY like having a toddler...a toddler that lives for 30-80 years! And yet, I still want to provide a home to one. :lol: My boyfriend thinks I'm insane. I tell him it's clearly why he loves me.


Lol it is so true, they are quite the hand full, but one I would never do without. I tell my gf the' same thing all the time, she just says " I know".:roll::grin:


----------

